# Egg Donor FSH



## Ange (Feb 18, 2003)

Peter,

I'm about to undergo IVF again using a known egg donor, aged 30. Although she only produced 5 eggs last time (3 years ago), 3 embryos resulted and one of those is now a gorgeous two and a half year old. This time round, her FSH level on day 3 was 10.6 and I was told by the clinic that this would normally be outside the acceptable range for a donor, as below 8 would be considered acceptable. However, as she has donated before, it seems to be down to me as to whether we proceed or not . Would this result be within the normal (acceptable) range for a 'regular' (non-donor) IVF patient, or would it be considered too high my most clinics?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Ange,

Bearing the history in mind I would not be at all worried at this FSH level. It is not by any means excessivley high.

Good luck!

Peter


Ange said:


> Peter,
> 
> I'm about to undergo IVF again using a known egg donor, aged 30. Although she only produced 5 eggs last time (3 years ago), 3 embryos resulted and one of those is now a gorgeous two and a half year old. This time round, her FSH level on day 3 was 10.6 and I was told by the clinic that this would normally be outside the acceptable range for a donor, as below 8 would be considered acceptable. However, as she has donated before, it seems to be down to me as to whether we proceed or not . Would this result be within the normal (acceptable) range for a 'regular' (non-donor) IVF patient, or would it be considered too high my most clinics?


----------

